# Deleted



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

delete


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Used to drop over there when I went to Humber. Was it on Kipling...my memory is fading


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Sure do. Still live less than a block away from the location, though sadly it 's long gone. Owner was a Brit named Phil. Very nice , helpful guy. Took my first guitar lessons there back in the '70s. There were some very interesting and talented teachers at that store through the years...Great memories..


----------



## bluesician (Mar 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I was a field tech and covered most of the GTA + from the 70's on. One of the benefits was being able to drop in to music stores I passed along the way. Music Mecca was a frequent stop off and I believe there was a donut shop nearby in the plaza.


----------



## joewaye (Sep 4, 2020)

Scottone said:


> Used to drop over there when I went to Humber. Was it on Kipling...my memory is fading


Yes it was on Kipling at a strip-mall


----------



## joewaye (Sep 4, 2020)

bluesician said:


> Just wondering if anybody remembers this particular store in Etobicoke. I have fond memories of that place. When I first moved to Toronto (Etobicoke) to go to community college in 1976 I just happened to find a room for rent just a few blocks from Music Mecca. Having that store nearby planted the seed that eventually became a lifelong love for the guitar.
> 
> Being a young man from a small city and moving to a place like Toronto without a whole lot of parental support was a little scary. On my own for the very first time I truly felt alone in the world. But having Music Mecca nearby (helping me to buy my first real guitar and suggesting books to study) and having a guitar to play gave my life structure and helped me stay grounded.
> 
> ...


Cool man, I used to teach guitar there in 1977-78....Phil was a great guy with a nice little shop


----------



## joewaye (Sep 4, 2020)

ed2000 said:


> I was a field tech and covered most of the GTA + from the 70's on. One of the benefits was being able to drop in to music stores I passed along the way. Music Mecca was a frequent stop off and I believe there was a donut shop nearby in the plaza.


Dunkin Donuts ...ate a million eclairs there while teaching guitar lessons for Phil....1977-78


----------



## John Crouse (Dec 28, 2020)

bluesician said:


> Just wondering if anybody remembers this particular store in Etobicoke. I have fond memories of that place. When I first moved to Toronto (Etobicoke) to go to community college in 1976 I just happened to find a room for rent just a few blocks from Music Mecca. Having that store nearby planted the seed that eventually became a lifelong love for the guitar.
> 
> Being a young man from a small city and moving to a place like Toronto without a whole lot of parental support was a little scary. On my own for the very first time I truly felt alone in the world. But having Music Mecca nearby (helping me to buy my first real guitar and suggesting books to study) and having a guitar to play gave my life structure and helped me stay grounded.
> 
> ...





bluesician said:


> Just wondering if anybody remembers this particular store in Etobicoke. I have fond memories of that place. When I first moved to Toronto (Etobicoke) to go to community college in 1976 I just happened to find a room for rent just a few blocks from Music Mecca. Having that store nearby planted the seed that eventually became a lifelong love for the guitar.
> 
> Being a young man from a small city and moving to a place like Toronto without a whole lot of parental support was a little scary. On my own for the very first time I truly felt alone in the world. But having Music Mecca nearby (helping me to buy my first real guitar and suggesting books to study) and having a guitar to play gave my life structure and helped me stay grounded.
> 
> ...


I most certainly remember Music Mecca. I moved from N.Ontario to TO in Dec73; started career @ 2000 Kipling Aug74; found MusicMecca Sep74; over next 7yr, spent many a lunchbreak there schmoozing with prince Phil Sharman, learning & acquiring musical tools. Bought my 1st pro bass there in 77, a used '72 Fender Mustang, cooked in a hot car by orig owner (ergo the scalloped pickguard 😉). It played like a dream...... and still does.
With Phil's ever-so-kind guidance, I added a Leo Quan BadAss bridge, making it even dreamer (w/awesome sustain). Otherwise, it's still all factory-original. Wellll, except for a couple dozen pock-marks inflicted by a drummer, who went loco-solo on it ~'91... during one of my solos...
I spent many pleasant hours, and mucho dinaros there, up until 2001, when I moved east, out of convenient range. I learned dear Phil had succumbed to cancer ~5yr later. RIP Prince Sharman...😁😉😇👍👍👍❤❤❤


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

Not so fast, he’s on Facebook and I saw he posted to our community group over the summer..😁


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

I went to Heatherbrae middle school, across the street. Knew that plaza very very well. Years later I bought an LP at Music Mecca. They had a brand new LP Recording on the wall, but I wanted a Page-type. Silly boy.


----------



## John Crouse (Dec 28, 2020)

Wellll... If I am mistaken about Phil's life status, I would happily stand corrected. I was advised during a job interview in May 2007 that he had passed away about a year prior. But maybe my advisors were misinformed. If he's still alive'n'kickin', I would be delighted to reconnect with him, as he always treated me very well.
I'm not on Facebook, so that channel doesn't work for me. 
To be continued, perhaps???.... JC 😁


----------



## John Crouse (Dec 28, 2020)

Given no further reply from ykram57, I conclude that we can't both be correct...
And my advisors are pretty trustworthy, namely L&M / Yorkville Sound...

Anecdotally, Phil always offered me a bit of extra discount, especially on cash transactions, with the quip: "Don't squeeze the Sharman..." (x-ref bluebear TP ads)...
If anyone who reads this can provide additional confirmation, please do so... JC


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

IIRC, he asked the group last summer if anyone had photos of his store.


----------



## John Crouse (Dec 28, 2020)

At risk of plunging into Jeopardy, what is IIRC???


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

IIRC= If i remember correctly


I remember the store, I grew up in Rexdale. My doctors office was in the same building.


----------



## John Crouse (Dec 28, 2020)

ykram57 said:


> IIRC, he asked the group last summer if anyone had photos of his store.


Well, if it really was Phil posting request last summer, and not some imposter on Fakebook, could someone/anyone tell me how to contact him, short of a seance??? JC 
PS- My favorite local eatery was Chubby's Fish'n'Chips... Best onion rings on the planet. And my last big buy @MM was a 1995 Samick Saturn 5string = one sweet bass


----------



## Thornton Davis (Jul 25, 2008)

A little more FYI history: Phil Sharman was partners with Ron Bossart during the 1960's and early 70's as owners of ABC School Of Music located just South of Finch Ave on the East side of Yonge Street. They were the premier guitar store in Willowdale at the time. Selling Vox, Rickenbacker, Ampeg, Traynor, Magnatone, Fender, Hofner, Gretsch, Aria, Framus to mention just a few. They had a huge rental dept and in-store financing which was great. Bought a lot of gear from Phil, Ron, Lou and John.

After ABC closed Ron being the elder decided to retire and Phil as we know opened Music Mecca. I have lots of fond memories of Phil. He was a great guy.

TD


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

John Crouse said:


> Well, if it really was Phil posting request last summer, and not some imposter on Fakebook


----------



## ykram57 (May 25, 2008)

??
Maybe ditch the tin hat dude.


----------



## John Crouse (Dec 28, 2020)

ykram57 said:


> ??
> Maybe ditch the tin hat dude.


Sooo... Does that mean "Ditch the tin hat dude"? NAMELY YOU, DUDE??? Or duddd?

I fell into this forum simply by Googling "Music Mecca" to learn if it still exists. I didn't realize it was a 5yo question, seeking response... I had happily dealt w/MM & Phil for over 26yr, and offered an honest, innocent response. I was shocked by news of his apparent demise during L&M/YS interview in '07. Equally shocked by yk response.

ykram57 seems to sense some sort of attitude issue. I (al)most respectfully suggest looking deeply into a mirror, and knocking off that vampire chip on your shoulder, before it bites you in your jugular...
PS- This kind of horseshit confirms precisely why I continue to avoid platforms like FARCEBOOK, FAKEBOOK, TWITTER, TIKTOK, PINTEREST......BBBUUUTTT 

As I stated several entries ago, in the event Phil Sharman is still alive'n'kickin', I would be delighted to reconnect with him, anticipating that he'd be happy to see me too, Covid19 edicts aside. We'd had great rapport & mutual respect, items apparently missing from ykram57's toolkit....
To the positive responders in this forum, thank you for your positive memories & feedback. Phil was really & truly a Prince among People. A rare GEMtleman...


----------



## Ripcaster (Mar 17, 2021)

This happened into my memories so I googled Music Mecca and came upon this thread. I think around 1994 I bought my first guitar from Phil, a left-handed Aria RS Pro Night Warrior. I still have it to this day though heavily modified. I love that guitar and remember Phil well. I remember picking it up actually and squeezed the guy behind the counter that looked like Lt. Riker to throw in some picks.  Quite the negotiator I was..


----------

